# Ossuary skull replica



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I finished my new skull this morning. The lettering and cross are engraved, the laurels are painted and scuffed to add that aged look. I'm gonna have to make more of these, they are kind of creepy.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful work! Looks very real and very old...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is awesome scourge!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Creepy?! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Godlicker"?
Nice work on those! I agree they are creepy!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love your lettering.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very striking piece of art, Scourge.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

nice job

would be very cool to do an ossuary. storage another matter entirely. I think it'd have to stay up. a scene of particular interest to me at the ossuary in kutna hora 
http://www6.worldisround.com/photos/26/437/438_o.jpg


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> "Godlicker"?
> Nice work on those! I agree they are creepy!


"Mortal" Todlich, the font is tricky to read. Thanks for the awesome comments! Finishing another one today. That font gets a little tricky to pencil on then engrave over. I need a printer that prints on skulls, that would be easier.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

That looks REALLY cool!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

scourge999 said:


> That font gets a little tricky to pencil on then engrave over. I need a printer that prints on skulls, that would be easier.


Is there some sort of etching solution you could apply over your pencil (or fine tip sharpie/architects pen) to give an outline? How are you engraving?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I am not sure if there is a solution Pagan, I am a good complainer by nature, lol. I am useing a standard engraver, might even be a craftsman? I'll look tomorrow. The outline is the easy part. It's the "chewing" the blocky part of the text that takes so long. It really makes the letting and crosses pop way better than just painting them on. Plus in person the textural look and feel are really cool. Here is the other one I finished today.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, I can see these skulls inspiring a whole line of tattoos in bald-headed bikers


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

They both look awesome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Your work just continues to fascinate me, Scourge. I wish I could feel the lettering, I bet it's just amazing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work on the skulls! Look awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These are absolutely wonderful scourge. All of your work just continues to amaze me.


----------

